# Help Me Pick a Thumb Drive



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have recently lost my favorite thumb drive.  It was only 1gb, and about a 3 years old.  I now need a new one with the following requirements:


4 - 8 gb
Will be carried on a keychain in pocket for 10 hours in a day (MUST BE STRONG)
Must be relatively fast
Under $90

I trust you guys can help me with this.  Also, I want to order it from Newegg preferably.

Edit:  Also I am going to grab this tonight, as school without a thumb drive is painful.


----------



## tiys (Feb 18, 2008)

Any specific brands?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

tiys said:


> Any specific brands?



Ram companies are my favorites (OCZ, Corsair, Transcend, etc)  But I really don't care as long as the above requirements are met.  I am leaning towards this one.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 18, 2008)

my ocz rally 2 is freaking awesome.. 

http://img.techpowerup.org/080121/Capture269.jpg


----------



## tiys (Feb 18, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I am leaning towards this one.



oh, nice. I think that would be good...Corsair is a very trusty reliable brand.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

panchoman said:


> my ocz rally 2 is freaking awesome..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080121/Capture269.jpg



Says on the website that the 8gb is slow and the 4gb is sold out!  I need to order now!


----------



## Hawk1 (Feb 18, 2008)

panchoman said:


> my ocz rally 2 is freaking awesome..
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/080121/Capture269.jpg



I also have the 4GB version of the rally2 and can vouch for that one. Can also find it on special for about $24

Edit: didn't see you needed it NOW.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

tiys said:


> oh, nice. I think that would be good...Corsair is a very trusty reliable brand.



K ima go for that.  If anybody says no, better say so in the next 5 min.


----------



## panchoman (Feb 18, 2008)

that atv or whatever that uber durable drive that w1zz reviewed a while back performed preety freaking well and you can fuck it up preety damn well and still have it work.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

Problem is all the ATV drives are sold out...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

K I bought the Corsair.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe Random has this one, and I'd got to say its pretty nice!

As for my dad.. he has a few of these that he uses around the power plant...


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 18, 2008)

The reviewed on the one random said "flimsy" and I bought the other one you suggested so I think i'm good!


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice! glad that you got something! yeah, its seems that way, but its a pretty nice setup for the price he spent... and dad uses those for nuclear power plants and hasn't said that its f'd yet... just everyone elses does.!  lol


----------



## Ehstii (Feb 20, 2008)

4GB - $29.99
http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...sk+cruzer&kw=sandisk+cruzer&parentPage=search

8GB - $59.86
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=8145378


these are awesome. i have 2x4GB and 1x2GB drives and i use these at work everyday.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 24, 2008)

you could always get a geeksquad 4gb once you remove that U3smart crap they are actually quite nice i have a 2gb and i use it at school everyday not one issue yet. its pretty fast IMO to.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Feb 24, 2008)

In case anyone is interested more in capacity rather than sheer speed here's an 8 gig thumb drive for $30

http://microcenter.com/single_product_results.phtml?product_id=0280099

I've had it for about that past week and haven't noticed any speed differenece between this and my 2 gig Kingston flash drive.


----------



## TomFred (Feb 26, 2008)

*SanDisk 4 GB Cruzer Titanium USB...*

SanDisk 4 GB Cruzer Titanium USB... for 27.95$ at amazon
my first place when my such kind of things


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 4, 2015)

I have a Lexar USB 16gigabyte thumb drive what ever those things are called I used it to save a bunch of pictures and things off my windows vista computer before I started using my windows 8.1 computer.


----------



## Jborg (Aug 5, 2015)

dat 7 year necro tho


----------



## natr0n (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## JunkBear (Aug 5, 2015)

As an update for current readers. Go for Gorilla drive. 16 Gigs for 16$ canadian. Sold at WalMart. Hook to put keychain is metal and it water resistant you can submerge into water.


----------



## Atomic77 (Aug 5, 2015)

That picture natr0n posted is really disturbing its a thumbdrive that really looks like a persons thumb.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2015)

@natr0n where can I get one?! lol...


----------



## natr0n (Aug 10, 2015)

Icarus said:


> @natr0n where can I get one?! lol...


http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-8GB-Sim...838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3e2e2c6

XD


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 10, 2015)

My only advice is avoid Kingston. I already have 2 dead flash drives that worked less than 3 months after purchase: one is a cheap USB 2.0 8GB stick, and another one was more expensive 32GB USB 3.0 drive... 
At first I thought it was a loose pin on USB connector, but unfortunately in both cases it was a dead USB controller... What's really sad is that the larger drive died on me in process of backing up data off my laptop, so I lost all my pictures and most of work stuff...

The only good experiences I ever had with USB drives were Lexar and Patriot sticks, but that was a long time ago....


----------



## GreiverBlade (Aug 10, 2015)

4-8gb under 90$ god some people are willing to pay up to 90$ for a 4-8 ... while a 64gb USB3.0 Sandisk Cruzer Fit cost 31$ (well at last at my etailer it cost that price)

i had a Corsair Voyager USB3.0 64bg (rubber coated) that a friend gave me for some data transfer, comparing to my Sandisk Cruzer Fit it gave me the result

well ... the sandisk peak is 130mb/s and reach it quite often, the Corsair peak was  70mb/s and reach it also quite often (both tested on USB3.0 port on a win 10 laptop )

and fits perfectly on my keychain with a little metal wire


----------



## Icarus (Aug 10, 2015)

natr0n said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-x-8GB-Sim...838?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ee3e2e2c6
> XD


Sweet, eBay b-day presents for all this year  lol

I'm using a Sandisk Extreme USB 3.0 64GB stick. 'bout $50 so not the cheapest, but super fast in a 3.0 port. It is replacing a dead Lexar 64GB that I got on sale last fall that didn't last long and it only sits on my desk and gets moved/used once a month or less...


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 13, 2015)

I have a second Sandisk Extreme 3.0 32GB (I managed to wash mine in a pocket through 2 cycles) and it's great. Really fast USB and the connector sliding mechanism has a really cool feel.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 13, 2015)

If your carrying it around i highly recommend a retractable one, question is really if you can find one that will not wear and fall off.

Like one that has a metal case but getting one of those and really fast is going be tricky to get.


Maybe ?, although the loop for the keychain could be plastic
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ractable_usb_drive-_-9SIA1K620F8365-_-Product

EDIT:

Here's another but USB 2.0
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ractable_usb_drive-_-9SIA76H31M5628-_-Product


----------

